# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Không mở được coreldraw12

## giangitnguyen

tình hình là mình mới cài lại máy, cài corel vào thì bình thường nhưng cứ mở lên nó chỉ hiện cái giao di_ện đầ_u tiên là hình cây bút chì rồi tắt luôn.
tình trạng này hồi trước mình đã gặp 1 lần nhưng không nhớ cách giải quyết nữa, mong mọi người giúp đỡ, mình đang rất cần :-s

----------


## giahuy76

tình hình là mình mới cài lại máy, cài corel vào thì bình thường nhưng cứ mở lên nó chỉ hiện cái giao di_ện đầ_u tiên là hình cây bút chì rồi tắt luôn.

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

> tình hình là mình mới cài lại máy, cài corel vào thì bình thường nhưng cứ mở lên nó chỉ hiện cái giao di_ện đầ_u tiên là hình cây bút chì rồi tắt luôn.


????
ý bạn này là gì vậy.
p/s: đã nắm được lỗi.
nếu bạn nào không mua key, sử dụng crack hoặc key được share thì trước khi cài chỉ cần rút dây mạng ra là được, còn lại vẫn tiếp tục như bình thường, khi cài xong vào được corel rồi hãy mở mạng.

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

bạn chỉ cần crack là dùng ok rồi.

----------


## Tienichtours

có thể do bạn gặp một số vấn đề sau:
-bẻ khóa khi vẫn đang kết nối mạng, bạn hãy rút mạng trước khi bắt đầu bẻ khóa
-khi bẻ khóa xong rùi, quá trình khởi động và chạy corel 12 có mạng, rút mạng khi mình sử dụng tới phần mềm này.
chúc [you] thành công nhé

----------

